# “Día Internacional del Migrante”



## diablita (May 7, 2010)

Has anyone else received an email from El Instituto Nacional de Migracion regarding “Día Internacional del Migrante” on the 29th of November inviting you to a celebration? Just curious because I never got such an invitation before.


----------



## Dray2 (Apr 14, 2012)

Yes, diablita, I received one about a week ago here in Acapulco.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

No invitations from INM in Mexico City - they must be friendlier in Acapulco!


----------



## diablita (May 7, 2010)

Dray2 said:


> Yes, diablita, I received one about a week ago here in Acapulco.


Thanks for the response.


----------



## diablita (May 7, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> No invitations from INM in Mexico City - they must be friendlier in Acapulco!


Thanks for the response.


----------



## makaloco (Mar 26, 2009)

Not in La Paz, either. Since I'm in the process of getting Residente Permanente, I received two other emails from INM during the past week and was just there yesterday. Nothing on Día Internacional del Migrante, unless I was task-focused and not paying attention. I don't see anything on the INM website, either. But according to Wikipedia, the day is 18 December.
Día Internacional del Migrante - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

The INM agent did make a point of telling me that they would be closed Monday, Nov 18 for Revolution Day (in lieu of the official holiday on the 20th).


----------



## diablita (May 7, 2010)

It seems that this is something the state of Guerrero is doing on it's own. Thanks again for the responses.


----------



## dbgodier (Mar 30, 2013)

Not sure about 29th but here in Taxco Guerrero they are having a celebration on the 22nd of November


----------

